# Snake water bowls



## lepard gecko (Oct 16, 2011)

Where do you buy simple glass or ceramic bowls for snakes or something simular to use in a tubThanks


----------



## MrKev83 (Dec 21, 2009)

Depends on size of snakes, I've used everything from the little ceramic £1 bowls from Wilkinsons to Lasagne bowls to rubs


----------



## lepard gecko (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## roger weeks (Oct 23, 2010)

*water bowls*

hi mate
i use dog food bowls and rabbit bowls all from £land for adults and hamster bowls for hatchlings. As very easy to clean and as there ceramic they dont tip over very easy


----------



## lepard gecko (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks i will likley use the same as you.


----------



## PYTHONPAT (Sep 26, 2009)

*gu*

Gu Cheesecakes !!!!! special offer usually on in most supermarkets awesome to eat and 2 nice small water bowls left over :devil:


----------



## XMoniqueAmyX (Jun 3, 2012)

Seen some great ones on ebay :
snake bowls | eBay

I have this one for my 3yo ball, its great because he can fit completely in it to soak and its really sturdy and hardwearing :
Exo-Terra Water Dish - Large Snake Lizard Vivarium Accessories Bathing Bowl Pets | eBay


----------



## XMoniqueAmyX (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorry didnt read the question properly guess you meant something like this : Ceramic Dish (Small 5 x 2inch)

or

Ceramic Snake Bowl 10in 260mm LB-490


----------



## lepard gecko (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks the ones on the live food website look the best


----------



## gladysp200 (May 29, 2012)

Depends on size of snakes


----------

